# Austrailians in Canada?



## 26trackt (Feb 13, 2012)

Why are there so many Austrailians in Canada? We took a trip up to Canada last summer. What a wonderful place. We were suprised that we ran into Austrailians everywhere we went. It was a very nice bonus.


----------



## jimmy carter (Feb 11, 2012)

My favourite place is only United Kingdom.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

26trackt said:


> Why are there so many Austrailians in Canada? We took a trip up to Canada last summer. What a wonderful place. We were suprised that we ran into Austrailians everywhere we went. It was a very nice bonus.


For same reasons there are a lot of Canadians in Australia. Both countries are socially and culturally close. Its only natural people visit each other.


----------



## tomatessechees (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm guessing you were in BC... possibly at a ski hill? Not too many Aussies in the rest of Canada. One of the reasons there are lots of Aussies is the availability of working holiday visas and lots of bilateral student exchanges.

I have heard the unofficial stat (likely a made up one, but nonetheless believable) that 90% of Australian and NZ-er WHV holders find themselves in BC.


----------

